# 2017 Tarpon Season



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

After Friday.... still a chance but the window is closing FAST!!!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL! thanks for sharing that, and yeah, you may be right for the upper coast...

send 'em down my way!
snookered


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

they were there, all last week...I never got buttoned, as I was distracted with other fish species, but a 76" was landed, as well as 6 others jumped...

sorry, no pics, wasn't me...
snookered


----------

